# Solar water heater



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone had a solar water heater fitted? Did you get someone to install or was it a DIY?! Some idea of price would be useful. Many thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tammy123 said:


> Has anyone had a solar water heater fitted? Did you get someone to install or was it a DIY?! Some idea of price would be useful. Many thanks


We got our builder's plumber to install it. The tank of water, when full, weighs quite a lot and the supporting base may need reinforcing. 

My personal view is to avoid those that have the panel attached to the storage tank so that the tank sits on the roof since the extra weight may mean that you will need to replace the rafters plus the roof. Ours has the panel on the roof with an insulated pipe running inside to the attic where the tank is situated on an, additionally, reinforced concrete base. I think it cost about 700€ all told including the plumbing.

We can change over to use gas in the winter simply by turning two valves.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> We got our builder's plumber to install it. The tank of water, when full, weighs quite a lot and the supporting base may need reinforcing.
> 
> My personal view is to avoid those that have the panel attached to the storage tank so that the tank sits on the roof since the extra weight may mean that you will need to replace the rafters plus the roof. Ours has the panel on the roof with an insulated pipe running inside to the attic where the tank is situated on an, additionally, reinforced concrete base. I think it cost about 700€ all told including the plumbing.
> 
> We can change over to use gas in the winter simply by turning two valves.


If you have a decent roof there is no issue having the tank on the roof. Never had an issue. In Australia I could flick a switch to swap over to electricity for a very short time, and then just flick back again. They pay for themselves in no time. The first one I had was in 1988, was on the roof and I know it's still functioning. My Dad installed one well before that, and it, too, is still functioning. Both are the original tank - they don't rust at the base.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

EverHopeful said:


> If you have a decent roof there is no issue having the tank on the roof. Never had an issue. In Australia I could flick a switch to swap over to electricity for a very short time, and then just flick back again. They pay for themselves in no time. The first one I had was in 1988, was on the roof and I know it's still functioning. My Dad installed one well before that, and it, too, is still functioning. Both are the original tank - they don't rust at the base.


They’re all on the rooves here...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It all depends on the roof. If you have an old roof with wooden (poplar trunk) rafters and half round pantiles, than it may well not take the extra weight - check with a good builder first. Of course it all depends on the size of the storage tank, ours is 180 litres.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> It all depends on the roof. If you have an old roof with wooden (poplar trunk) rafters and half round pantiles, than it may well not take the extra weight - check with a good builder first. Of course it all depends on the size of the storage tank, ours is 180 litres.


180 litres is relatively small!

As I said, it depends on your roof (especially the beams).

How long they last will depend at least in part on how often they are checked/serviced, but usually 10-20 years and often much longer. Oh, and they don't need full-on sunshine, though that certainly contributes to how hot the water will get.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks for all your replies. There will just be the 2 of us except when family visit. What would be an adequate size tank if 180 litres is small!!? Regarding the roof I would assume that the roof would be adequate to put the tank on


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Pic of house


----------



## iristhomas123 (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinnai water heater is amazing and keeps up well with our household of three children and four bathrooms. It comes with the two connection valves and TP valve needed to install it. Amazon recommends that you buy the tankless heater valve installation kit, but don’t do it. It’s all there. I ended up returning the kit. The heater is well designed and has a hanging bracket that makes installation very easy. Simply locate the heater, anchor the bracket, then lift the heater up onto it. This project is not for the novice. You do need decent plumbing skills to install. It was a full day’s work by myself installing the vents and all the lines but well worth it. Don’t forget that you need to perform maintenance on these heaters every year by pumping white vinegar through the flushing valves to de-scale it. You also need to clean the intake filter. Both tasks are easy to do and well worth the benefits of this heater.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The topic is is 2.5 years old and in any case was about solar heating not tankless gas heaters.


----------

